# axiom ocularis cast aluminum.?



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone done a review on axiom ocularis cast aluminum.?


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

I have not seen one but would love to.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Bought one Friday can't wait for it to get to me .









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I hear aluminum slingshots get really cold. So maybe a cool rubber grip would be awesome.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Was thinking about putting some on like the ocularis poly had

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That would look sweet. Try it out.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I will if I can get my hands on some , it would look really sweet

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have the Beanflip variation and love it...before my wife took it away to put under the Christmas tree. Cast aluminum has a great weight to it that I enjoy but some find too heavy for an all day shooting session or tournament.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I've always wantedman custom axiom, but could never get my hands on one . I weight is a good thing less in the recoil of larger ammo. Also in my opinion you shoot it enough you'll get used to the weight. It was like that for me with this pfs.










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Short video review on YouTube. I have one. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

deadeye said:


> Bought one Friday can't wait for it to get to me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer gonna LOVE it!!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I went to buy one today .....sold out :bawling:


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> I went to buy one today .....sold out :bawling:


Fear not Sir, they will restock soon. That happens to me a lot. It just delays my purchase a few days


----------



## Rajni (Mar 21, 2020)

Can someone help me on where to buy one ?


----------

